# Malkoff MD2 Review : Pics, Comparisons, indoor/outdoor beamshots, impressions



## csshih (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Up for review is the Malkoff MD2
Sorry, I do not have the original packaging for this.. I just thought it would be fun to review some of the lights I had sitting around. :thumbsup:

Since this was built to use malkoff dropins, I'm reviewing this with the m60

Specs taken from flashlightconnection's site.


 6061 T6 Structural Aircraft Grade Aluminium
 Type II anodization on outside and indide
 235+ Lumens
 1.5+ hours using two CR123a batteries
 18650 compatible (unregulated)
 8 degree cree optic


More information can be found in the threads linked below.

This light was supplied by Jay at flashlightconnection as a gift for helping him out with some various website stuff.. I didn't have to do a review, so I'm working on this on my leisure time  why not give potential buyers a good view?

*A Bit of Background:*
There wasn't really an official release, but here's the discussion thread. , started 3/10/09 .. and selling started on the 13th.. New colors were and the 2 stage ring appear to have been added on 5/1/09, and It looks like they were for sale 5/13/09.

onward!











Made in USA!! :twothumbs





protruding button.. feels nice, but it doesn't tailstand





small opening.. this does not appear to block any light though





The legendary Malkoff M60 up close

*Comparison:*





*Indoor Shots:*
(because of the sheer volume of lights in one shot, I have them in the large 800 px wide size)

















*White Wall shots:*









*Outdoor Shots: *
Malkoff MD2 w/Malkoff M60 *2xCR123A* (18650 compatible)





















compare these with other ones in this thread

Impressions: 
The Malkoff MD2 is a very interesting design.. with its small window, it would appear to not give out much. This is obviously different when you press the also interestingly designed switch. boom! instant lumens 
sadly though, the design of the switch does not allow for any tailstanding, though I read that gene made a prototype of a tailstander, at it was very hard to activate the switch :shrug:
The smooth body of the MD2 does not in any way make the light hard to grip.. nice machining makes the light easy to use and grip. It isn't overly knurled, either, so it makes as a great EDC that wont shred your pocket like putting a surefire porky in.


----------



## yuk (Aug 24, 2009)

What does it weight with the batteries and the drop-in? Does it feel better in hand than a 6P?
If Surefire can't repair my 6P, I think I'll go with this or with an Elzetta. :thinking:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice review once again!!

:thumbsup:

You mentioned that it wasn't over knurled... does it still retain a 'rough' texture, or is it a more 'smooth' texture??

I like rough knurling


----------



## csshih (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks!

aww. this one isn't as knurled as say, the fenix tk11.. the "knurls" are bigger, but the bands between the knurling make it easy to grip.

ill be right back with some cheap scale measurements.


host: ~70g

dropin: ~30g

AW Protected 2600mAh 18650: ~38g

2x 4sevens cr123a: ~ 25g


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah ok!

Thanks for that buddy!

:thumbsup:


----------



## yuk (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you for the review and the extra details, csshih! :thumbsup:
I see the MD2 is ~30% lighter than a 6P host. Good thing.


----------



## yuk (Aug 27, 2009)

Has someone invented an antiroll system for this light? :thinking:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 28, 2009)

I just love the quality of your pictures.I own original MD2 number 0062-which number is that one?

I don't know why people are so concerned with the protruding switch?I find it very easy to manipulate in dark environments!

I'm currently running a M30 powered by a 18650/123A that I liberated from a BlackandDecker VPX battery pack. 

I expect this light to be my back-up light for many years to come.

Thanks for a great review!!!!:thumbsup:

Edit: To anyone who owns one of these-I highly recommend a RipOff CO-30 holster!It fits like it was designed for this light.

Thanks to CPF member JayHawk for this advice!


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 27, 2009)

For anyone looking for a Malkoff M60 host with a clicky this is a great light!  Even though it cannot tailstand I really like the large protruding switch for ease of use.I also like the small bezel window.If dropped I think the small window offers great protection for the M60 without adding another lens.The MD2 is slightly shorter than the G2 but it has a longer bezel and less gripping surface as a result.This really is not a problem for me but I thought it was worth mentioning.I have read about "battery rattle" with CR123s because the tube is sized for rechargables but it seems minimal with my light and is easy to fix if it bothers you.


----------



## cabbynate (Sep 27, 2009)

yuk said:


> Has someone invented an antiroll system for this light? :thinking:


 
+1 Maybe they should make an anti roll bezel as well?


----------



## csshih (Sep 27, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I just love the quality of your pictures.I own original MD2 number 0062-which number is that one?




206! sorry for the long delay in response.. didn't see this.

+1 on the antiroll!


----------



## DuncanHynes (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey, I've had the chance to use a M60 and M60F drop in for my MD3 body. The flood is great on the M60F but naturally the throw nothing like the M60 regular unleaded. I went ahead and bought a glass lens with a LDF on it, put it on the M60; WOW, tons of flood with farther throw than the M60F. The glass doesn't allow for a full tighting of the head on the body, uses up about 2 threads worth (1.85mm thick 24.7mm diameter), but still seems quite fine for use. I'll do before and after shots if any are interested.:naughty:


----------



## Burgess (Dec 6, 2009)

to Craig --


Just stumbled upon this fine thread.

Nice job on yer' review !

:twothumbs


Question . . . . 

Am i to understand that this MD2 body does NOT include a lens (glass window) ?


_


----------



## csshih (Dec 6, 2009)

heya Burgess!!

No, it does not!
There is only a rubber gasket at the head. The optics of the malkoff module is supposed to seal off the light!


----------



## Dioni (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the review Craig! 

Great as usual.


----------



## 28gauge (May 3, 2012)

*Malkoff Feedback*

Just ordered a couple of Malkoff M61 drop-ins for my Surefire 6P's. Was thinking about buying their MD2 light. Was looking for feedback on these items, particularly the light. How does it compare in quality to the Surefire?


----------



## thaugen (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Malkoff Feedback*

The MD2 is a much heavier light compared to the 6P. I would imagine both are durable, but the MD2 feels more durable in my opinion. It also comes stock with a McClicky tail switch that can tail stand.


----------



## 28gauge (May 3, 2012)

I'm confused on whe weight issue. An earlier post is stating that the Malkoff is about 30% lighter than the 6P. Am I reading that correctly?


----------



## csshih (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Malkoff Feedback*

wow, it's bee a while since I was doing flashlight reviews.

good times 

Craig


----------



## thaugen (May 4, 2012)

28gauge said:


> I'm confused on whe weight issue. An earlier post is stating that the Malkoff is about 30% lighter than the 6P. Am I reading that correctly?



I don't have the exact figures, but a surefire 6P with a Z44 head does not weigh as much as a MD2 with the stock head. Perhaps someone who has both could weigh them. I have sold all my 6P's...


----------



## Matt_26 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Guys!

I have a few question on the Malkoff MD2, and some drop-ins.

Am I correct in stating the old M60 had an optic, and the newer M61 has a reflector, but can still throw about the same?

And the M61 has a lower input voltage, so is a better choice if you plan to use 1x18650 lithium.

Thanks for any help!

Matt.


----------



## ginaz (Jun 18, 2012)

i find the throw from the M60 to be superior to the M61. i do not get full output from my M61 on a 18650 cell but it's close


----------



## Matt_26 (Jun 22, 2012)

Do you think it's close enough on a 18650 for me not to be bothered about it?

I'm just hoping the MD2 with a M61 and a 18650, can do just about what my surefire 6px procan do.

If so, i'll be happy 

Matt.


----------

